# mini-cds zum selberbrennen, wo gibts sowas?



## cater (26. Oktober 2001)

ihr kennt doch sicherlich diese kleinen süßen, manchmal auch viereckigen cds? die man auch las visitenkarten nehmen kann. momentan gibts so eine glaub ich bei mon chèri in der packung...

so und ich will jetzt auch sowas haben! *grml* wo gibts die dinger für normalsterbliche zu kaufen oder zu bestellen, sodass man die dann selber bebrennen kann..ich mein 100-200 würd ich ja kaufen, aber zum pressen lassen is mir das echt zu teuer =)

carlo


----------



## Psyclic (26. Oktober 2001)

hm´mist ich hatte da mal n link...
naja wos die auf jeden fall gibt afaik sogar mit passender label software is
conrad...dieser elektronik handel da..
bestell dir den katalog und da stehn die drinne
bei pearl gibbet die auch schon
http://www.pearl.de
http://www.conrad.de

http://www.conrad.de/cgi-bin/conshop/ConShop.pl?TK_PAR[USER_ID]=0401001071004100351&TK_EV[SHOWPAGE]=&TK_PAR[PAGEID]=124072&TK_PAR[MEDIUM]=

5 rohlinge und n druckset mit labeln für 49,95 ... nach den rohlingen hab ich nich geschaut...aber die müssten se dann logischerweise auch haben


----------



## Robert Fischer (27. Oktober 2001)

dvds in der größe wären auch nicht schlecht. wenn man z.b. sein portfolio ein WENIG aufwändiger präsentieren will...


----------



## cater (27. Oktober 2001)

jo, ein WENIG =)

nur müsst ich mir dann nen apple zulegen mit dvd-brenner..oder gibts da eigentlich auch schon was für uns pc-hinterweltler *s*?


----------



## Robert Fischer (28. Oktober 2001)

ja von pioneer oder so gibt es ein paar geräte. die kosten so zwischen 1.800 und 3.800 dm. können aber glaube ich noch keine reinen video-dvds aufnehmen, aber wenn du das willst, kannst du auch die daten per tv-out auf den fernseher spielen und dann mit einem entsprechenden dvd-brenner aufnehmen.


----------

